# 2017 wheels on 2015 LT



## cdncruzen (Apr 15, 2020)

I have a 2015 LT with 16 inch steels. Just got the car, and want to upgrade and just make it easier than having to change winter tires off the rims every fall/spring so aiming for 2 sets of wheels.

I have an chance to get a set of wheels off a 2017 Cruze LT. They are the 16 inch alloys. I am wondering if these are still going to fit with bolt pattern(I believe it is the same) and bore. 

Overall, will a 16 inch set of alloys off a 2017 Cruze LT fit on a 2015 Cruze LT with no issues.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

cdncruzen said:


> I have a 2015 LT with 16 inch steels. Just got the car, and want to upgrade and just make it easier than having to change winter tires off the rims every fall/spring so aiming for 2 sets of wheels.
> 
> I have an chance to get a set of wheels off a 2017 Cruze LT. They are the 16 inch alloys. I am wondering if these are still going to fit with bolt pattern(I believe it is the same) and bore.
> 
> ...


As long as both are not diesel or they are both diesels, they will fit. There are a ton of stickies in this sub forum explaining this.


----------

